# creepy music for clowns and a nursery



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

PM me your email addy spookyone, I'll send ya some great stuff I'm sure will work for you / them - those are 2 of my 3 favorite theme's I have a lot of music / effects for ! 

I think I hear the theme music from "Jaws",.....your homework is hunting for you.......LoL


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Circus:

Michael Hedstrom - Midnight Circus
Nox Arcana - Carnival of Lost Souls
Midnight Syndicate - Carnival Arcane
Virgil - Klown (You can get a bulk discount using the info given here)
Prelude to a Nightmare - Dark Ride (You can listen to a streaming version and download some free tracks here)
Gore Galore - Sounds of Gore Volume 15: Circus of Freaks

Verse 13 - "The Netherworld Circus" and "Cold Spot"
Sam Haynes - "Midnight at the Fun House"
Incompetech - Check under the searches for "Circus" and "Carnival," they have a lot of free spooky stuff. 
Repeatedviewing - "Evil Circus"
Darkmood - "Dance of the Dead"
Dead Rose Symphony - "Clown" 

Regular circus music:

"Troopers Tribunal"
"The Circus Bee"
"Rolling Thunder"

Nursery:

Gore Galore - Sounds of Gore Volume 10: Playtime

Michael Hedstrom - "Nursery"
Sam Haynes - "Dollhouse"
Midnight Syndicate - "Footsteps in the Dust" and "Lullaby"
Incompetech - Check out the "Horror" category for "The House of Leaves," "Pop Goes the Weasel," and "Children's Theme." 
Grave Tone Productions - "Room 324" and "Nightmares and Lullabies"
Verse13 - "The Doll Maker"
Nox Arcana - "Pandora's Music Box" and "Haunted"
Dead Rose Symphony - "Young Steven's Waltz" and "Mother"
Prelude to a Nightmare - "Playful Spirits" and "Phantoms In The Attic" (You can get them for free by joining their mailing list)
Buzz-Works - "Night Closes In" and "The Forgotten Crypt"

Both:

Gore Galore - Sounds of Gore Sampler
Nox Arcana - Carnival of Lost Souls
Verse 13

You can find other sources of free spooky downloads here. Happy Haunting!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Great post, this will help a lot of people, thanks for the info!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

AWSOME!!!! im giddy with excitment hehehehe THANKS!!!!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Anytime! I've since added some some new free download links to the mix. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## audiozombiesound (Mar 30, 2013)

Check out Morbid Circus from Audio Zombie Sound


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dark lord said:


> PM me your email addy spookyone, I'll send ya some great stuff I'm sure will work for you / them - those are 2 of my 3 favorite theme's I have a lot of music / effects for !
> 
> I think I hear the theme music from "Jaws",.....your homework is hunting for you.......LoL


Dark lord, you've gotta be the most generous mp3 supplier on here.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks like this thread is already covered. But just to add a little flare, try some Two Steps from Hell.

Albums such as "Ashes" would be a good place to begin, but throughout there (several thousand) recorded tracks, you can find all sorts of things.

For example,

Nursury:






Clowns:






In hindsight, one of my favourite symphonic metal bands has a track that may interest you as well,


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

I love verse 13's stuff - recommend them lots  great post thanks for the mention Atomic Mystery Monster, I just finished a remix of that track tonight


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

most certainly will be diggin through these ty ty ty im excited yaay!!!!


----------



## ronnie4700 (Aug 29, 2011)

This is my first time requesting here on the forum. My haunt this year is BIG lollipops and candies luring in the children, only for them to come through the carport and there will be hanging babies everywhere and scary clowns. Can someone share some great music / sound effects to go with this? Thanks for all the great ideas I have found here!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

ronnie4700 said:


> This is my first time requesting here on the forum. My haunt this year is BIG lollipops and candies luring in the children, only for them to come through the carport and there will be hanging babies everywhere and scary clowns. Can someone share some great music / sound effects to go with this? Thanks for all the great ideas I have found here!


----------



## ronnie4700 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks V13. I love it. It's gonna have to go in the playlist.


----------



## Demons from the Grave (Sep 11, 2013)

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/scottstaidle3 Track 7 Zombie Waltz Track 8 Devil's Lulla-bye Happy Halloween!


----------



## ronnie4700 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info. Really liked the lulla-bye. Will keep on the playlist for next year as my "haunt" is already done for the year
Large gathering the beginning of Oct. as we don't have any trick-or-treaters this far out of town.


----------

